# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  RepRap.cn Specials and Deals (advertise here!)

## Geoff

Lately we have been inundated with spam advertising from RepRap.cn, and while they do actually offer some things very cheap, the fact we are spending so much time cleaning up their mess needs to be addressed.

So.. This thread is specifically for the agents on RepRap.cn to advertise their wares and links.

I have hopefully gotten the message through to their head office, but activity in this thread will be the real indicator.

*REPRAP Agents, please post your advertisements below:*

----------


## haoyi3D

Today, I received a surprise,I am very pleased to share with you, this is one of my customers in Canada, which uses our Delta 3D printer renderings , 
with his words:“we are enjoying the printers and we have gotten the settings so good that the printer is amazing quality”,It is my honor for me rejoice.
viewfile.jpg
*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn
jojo

----------


## Geoff

> hi!
> Directly reply to your post?What do you mean just below your post comments?But I can't find in forum  this category?


You did find it, you are here! 

Get all your minions to just post them all in here in one thread, that way you can avoid being banned for spam.

If you guys can play by the rules, we will create a section for you.

----------


## haoyi3D

*HE3D I3 video tutorial has been completed, if you buy, you will see this great video.*
he3d-i3 prusa i3 3d priner kit
we do promotions, now you also same to buy $299 to enjoy cheap prices
The print size: 200 * 200 * 200 mm

Presold: delivery time is 7 to 10 Working days days delivery
Booking 10 sets, special price 299, snapping up as soon as possible!

Model: he3d - i3
Selling forms: KIT （Assemble it by ourselves!）
Please buy customers to wait for, will have inventory!More details and video in a few days will be
1，Frame:Lead screw( Stainless steel material)
Structure:Acrylic sheet（Black or transparent）
2，Print Size:200*200*180mm(Max),
3，Layer thickness:0.1-0.4mm
4，SD Card off-line printing:Support
LCD screen:There are 12864
5，XY axis positioning accuracy:0.0125mm,
6，Z axis positioning accuracy:0.004mm
7，Nozlle diameter:0.4mm(standard configuration) （You can choose 0.5）
8，Nozlle temperature:260oC (Max),
9，Platform temperature:120oC (adjustable)（MK3 ）3 mm aluminum alloy heat the bed）
10，Platform material:aluminium plate
Printing material:ABS,PLA
11，Material diameter:1.75mm
12，File format:STL,G-code,
13，Machine dimension:420(L)*455(W)* 380mm(H)
14，Package dimension:,460*500*300mm,
15，Power supply :Big Grin: C 24V 400W Voltage input: vc110v - 220 - v
16，OS:XP,WIN7,MAC（
17，Host computer software:Repetier-Host
Software language:English
18，Control panel：RAMPS 1.4
19，weighT:8.5KG
20，CD assembly manual and video tutorials
21，100 grams of printed materials PLA
It's a video tutorial
1E{55MU]SK8MQ1)RMWGC.jpg

if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## haoyi3D

Recently, our delta 3 d printers are our star products!It's best-selling better than we expected.
This is a reason for that, I think you should know about it!It's *here!*
EX~L~0_LH`L~~7M$UU30PIN.jpg
Here provide the video
<span style="color: rgb(53, 161, 212); font-family: Tahoma, Arial; font-size: 12px; line-height: 24px; text-align: justify; background-color: rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.8);">


 
if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## haoyi3D

I3 our monthly sales in more than 300 sets, do not you curious?

if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.
dear friend：
if you list our products on your web store,
the end of every month we will pay you
8% commission of the sold products price.
if you want wholesale,you purchase more than
5 sets one time,we will give you a discount of
12%.more than 10sets one time,we will give
you a discount of 20%.
best regards


*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## Geoff

Hi! do you sell Delta kit no plastic?

----------


## haoyi3D

*he3d-i3 prusa i3 3d priner kit*


Presold: delivery time is 7 to 10 Working days days delivery
Booking 10 sets, special price 299, snapping up as soon as possible!

Model: he3d - i3
Selling forms: KIT  （Assemble it by ourselves!）
 Please buy customers to wait for, will have inventory!More details and video in a few days will be
1，Frame:Lead screw(   Stainless steel material)
     Structure:Acrylic sheet（Black or transparent）
 2，Print Size:200*200*180mm(Max),
3，Layer thickness:0.1-0.4mm
4，SD Card off-line printing:Support
      LCD screen:There are  12864
5，XY axis positioning accuracy:0.0125mm,
6，Z axis positioning accuracy:0.004mm
7，Nozlle diameter:0.4mm(standard configuration) （You can choose   0.5）
8，Nozlle temperature:260oC (Max),
9，Platform temperature:120oC (adjustable)（MK3 ）3 mm aluminum alloy heat the bed）
10，Platform material:aluminium plate
       Printing material:ABS,PLA
11，Material diameter:1.75mm
12，File format:STL,G-code,
13，Machine dimension:420(L)*455(W)* 380mm(H)
 14，Package dimension:,460*500*300mm,
15，Power supply :Big Grin: C 24V 400W Voltage input: vc110v - 220 - v
16，OS:XP,WIN7,MAC（
17，Host computer software:Repetier-Host
        Software language:English
18，Control panel：RAMPS 1.4
19，weighT:8.5KG
20，CD assembly manual and video tutorials
21，100 grams of printed materials PLA





if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## Geoff

> Including the plastic parts.Thank you for your!Today, I opened the facebook shopping district, who is experienced and give me advice!
> I'll thank you very much!https://www.facebook.com/repraphe3d


No, I mean I want to buy kits, No plastic, I can print my own parts

----------


## haoyi3D

Hello, we sincerely want to cooperation with you!We are 3 d printer supplier from China, we have high quality products and thoughtful after-sales service, we need to ebay's agent, this is my web :www.reprap.cn,More information on the website can let you better understand ours, including my contact information. Look forward to hearing from you and we will discuss the specific content of our cooperation,My name is jo-jo.have a nice day！ Email:support@reprap.cn ,skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## Geoff

> Hello, we sincerely want to cooperation with you!We are 3 d printer supplier from China, we have high quality products and thoughtful after-sales service, we need to ebay's agent, this is my web :www.reprap.cn,More information on the website can let you better understand ours, including my contact information. Look forward to hearing from you and we will discuss the specific content of our cooperation,My name is jo-jo.have a nice day！ Email:support@reprap.cn ,skype:reprappro.cn


Hi 

I have emailed you, I have sent you messages on here, and yet over a month later I have absolutely no replies. 

And, when you do come and reply to the thread, you completely ignored my very very simple question and post another advertisement. I see little point spamming advertising when people who do actually contact you and *want* to make a purchase get no response.

This is not good business.  :Mad:  

**Added Spam infraction.

----------


## haoyi3D

The good news!HE3D delta 3 d printers have heating bed!

----------


## haoyi3D

hello everybody !
We are 3 d printer manufacturers from China, 
we have high quality products and thoughtful after-sales service, 
we are recruiting agents all over the world,
 if you are interested, please contact me.
skpe:reprappro.cn
email:support@reprap.cn
web:http://www.reprap.cn

----------


## nka

what is the size, it look good, I might get one for my printer!

----------


## haoyi3D

Thank you very much for your reply!
*Products Description:*The delta 3 d printer heating bed upgrade kits
List:
1:Heat the bed 1 PCS(Wire has good welding, welding thermal already）
2，The power of 250 w DC24V 1 PCS
3，Relay board 1 PCS
4，M3 * 30 screw 3PCS, spring 3PCS, 4PCS  M3 nut
5，The M5 * 10 4 screw

----------


## haoyi3D

Thank you very much for your reply!
*Products Description:

The delta 3 d printer heating bed upgrade kits
List:
1:Heat the bed 1 PCS(Wire has good welding, welding thermal already）
2，The power of 250 w DC24V 1 PCS
3，Relay board 1 PCS
4，M3 * 30 screw 3PCS, spring 3PCS, 4PCS M3 nut
5，The M5 * 10 4 screw*

----------


## haoyi3D

Our heating bed heating time is 40S, it is fast, you deserve it, believe me!

----------


## haoyi3D

b140minni??ew.jpg
*Products Description:*

Attention: This product is kit package ,need assemble .Thanks .

3d printer Motherboard: melzi main chip 1284 p
3d printer stepper motor A4982 chip
Output power: 24 v input  AC110-220 - v
Print the most large area: 140 x140x110mm
Physical size: 260 x280x280mm
Printing material: ABS, PLA, 1.75 mm in diameter.
Building surface: PCB heating bed, aluminum mesa, in order to reduce the complexity of the assembly, to ensure parts deformation.
nozzle diameter:0.4mm (if you need 0.5mm, please left a message for us)
Precision standard: 0.1 mm
Resolution: 0.0125 mm
Construction speed: 1800 mm/min
Move speed: 1.2 mm/minute
Operation systerm support: Linux  Mac  windows7 or later   XP
Printing software: Repetier Host or Pronterface
Deposition rate: 33 cm/hour
Movement: X and Y and Z axis low friction bushing, X, Y is linear bearing. All welded electronics and built-in microSD card slot for independent printing. Enhanced set, improve the X and Y shaft assembly is convenient Ultra-low print noise, let you print more quiet!

Contain all parts for assembly . 
1, 1 pack hardware fittings
2, 5 NEMA14 stepper motors
3, heating bed 1 set of components
4, extrusion units 1 set
5, RP plastic parts 1 bag(total 42 piece. 2 metal coupling)
6, power supplier 1
7, 1 piece motherboard
Besides, we will give you 100g ABS , a set of special little tools and 1m high temperature tap as gifts . Thanks .
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
It is recommended that at the same time buy:

++

----------


## haoyi3D

Ok, you don't need plastic parts, $360 a set

----------


## haoyi3D

*Delta, increased the hot bed, more perfect!*heat up quickiy!work after 40 seconds,the temperature can be heated to 120℃ 


Attention:if you entered website from my AD,Please be sure to say "hi jo-jo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

----------


## haoyi3D

hello everybody,
The same quality, others to fetch more than $700, and we only sold $399, if you need the delta 3 d printers, 
you can enter my website:http://www.reprap.cn/, 
I can guarantee the quality and service, but decided by you.Looking forward to our cooperation!
if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo",
I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

----------


## Geoff

How much shipping to Australia?

----------


## haoyi3D

Dear super moderator,
How are you?Please reply me, you will need to delta 3 d printer kit, in addition to plastic parts, right?Our delta now has heating bed, it is more perfect, if you still need?
I provide link for you, if you don't need it, please tell me, thank you! the best regards!
jojo
delta 3d printer kit: http://www.reprap.cn/he-3d-the-compl...-kit-p-85.html
heating bed : http://www.reprap.cn/dlt180the-delta...kits-p-88.html

if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## haoyi3D

Dear super moderators, complete the assembly of the delta 3 d printer, this is the way to transport to Australia and freight:
EMS:$140
DHL:$130
Fedex Rates:$130
If you need it, or have other needs, please contact me, I hope to receive your reply as soon as possible, thank you very much.
Best wishes to you!
jojo

if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## Geoff

Thanks, now if you answer the message I sent you we might be able to actually do something.

----------


## haoyi3D

Dear super moderator,
because of the time difference between us, I can't reply you at once, if you have Skype, I would like to stay up late to wait for you!


if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
 Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## Geoff

> Dear super moderator,
> because of the time difference between us, I can't reply you at once, if you have Skype, I would like to stay up late to wait for you!
> 
> 
> if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.
> 
> *HE3D
> *web:www.reprap.cn 
>  Email:support@reprap.cn
> skype:reprappro.cn


If we are having this much trouble communicating, I shudder to think what the skype call is going to go like!  :Big Grin: 

No look sorry, I'm done. I have been trying now close to 2 months to actually make some headway with you guys and it seems that is just so much effort, the prospect of using you as a reliable supplier just seems illogical.

----------


## haoyi3D

hello,
Thank you for your reply, I don't have your email, don't have your Skype, only on the forum, I must every day to forum  see your information, I have been very hard, why don't you try E-mail, add me Skype , or call  me, or you can provide your contact information, I will contact you, so that our communication and cooperation will be very smooth, but you're not, you don't have any response, only occasionally behind these ads say a word, you think this is my wrong?In fact we want to cooperation, but must be sincere want to cooperation, if you have interest in cooperation, please email me, I will give you a discount!Allows you to gain maximum profits, if you just kidding, I hope you sincerely acknowledge your joke, because you make me very sad.Thank you very much.
The best regards!jojo

my email: support@reprap.cn
skype: reprappro.cn

----------


## haoyi3D

if you entered website from the AD,Please be sure to say "hi jojo", I well thank you very much, and I will give you a surprise.Thank you very much.

*HE3D
*web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprappro.cn

----------


## haoyi3D



----------


## haoyi3D

Our prusa i3 monthly sales more than 300 set , yeah hoo!
http://www.reprap.cn/he3di3-prusa-i3-3d-priner-kit-with-lcd…

----------


## haoyi3D

*he3d-i3 prusa i3 3d priner kit with LCD*

----------


## haoyi3D

*He3D-A230 3D Printer kit Reprap**Products Description:*C230easier assembly(Already assembled heating bed, hot end, extruder)
B230 finished assembly(Complete assembly and debugging)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please click He3D-B230 to see the working video of the 3D printer
The size of Reprappro Mendel is increased
1, 5 mm thickness aluminum alloy table, more durable, heat up more faster
2, extensibility, scalable *single nozzle* design (standard for the print heads, already reserve the installation position)
3, FT card offline print function, this card is the same  memory card in the phone
4, install a *Melzi* Ardentissimo electronic circuit (for details, please refer to  electric and electronic parts catalog of our store)
5,  for *1.75 mm filament (PLA ABS)*
6,more simplely and easily to assembly and  maintenance
7,linear bearings for X, Y, Z axis! Movement is more fluent, and more accurate.
8, printing precision is improved, the* nozzle diameter is 0.40 mm*
9.* replacing materials is more quickly* (you can change different color materials, to achieve colorful model, for details, please refer to the beblow picture)
10,  printing size is increased, do not worry about a *bigger model.*
11, the power is *24 v, 400 w*, support *110 v to 220 v* 


*Operation systerm support: Linux  Mac  windows7 or later XP.*
*For XP system, the printing software is Pronterface. For other systerms, the printing software is Repetier Host.*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
It is recommended that at the same time buy:
++


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## haoyi3D

*Good News! reprap.cn the 3d printer diy kit Lower the price*Good News! reprap.cn the 3d printer diy kit Lower the price, even HE3D assembly complete 3 d printers also Lower the price, than the wholesale price is lower, this is a limited-time sales promotion, if you need a printer, please contact me, if you say: hello jojo! When you order, I will give you free high temperature tape or filament as a gift.thanks.





he3d-i3 prusa i3 3d priner kit with LCD

He 3D - The Complete Open Source Delta 3D Printer Kit

He3D-A140 3D Printer kit Huxley Reprap

He3D-tricolor2 3D printer kit reprap bigger size


HE3D
web:www.reprap.cn 
Email:support@reprap.cn
skype:reprap.cn
jojo

----------


## Bking1340

I don`t think it`s a good idea to order from you or your partners 3dprintersonlinestore. I have ordered and paid a he3d delta printer and paid $140 for DHL shipping 8 days ago and still waiting for a tracking number. Normally when I order something from overseas with DHL, it will take maximum 2 days to get my tracking number and 10-12 days for delivery at my house. Now I`m waiting 8 days just to get a tracking number from you!

----------


## shaktidhar

Registered here specifically to post review of Reprap.cn (same people also on reprapmall.com, Hoyi Sunway on Aliexpress etc.). 
While prices look low, they are because with the non-existent support, incomplete kits they sent and the denial of documentation for an open source product, they can't get any more. 
Save your money, look elsewhere. 
Will post specifics of the horror I have gone through ( waited patiently for 2 months trying every option to get heard) if anyone interested in the rants.

----------

